# Finding a job



## khowe2012 (Jun 18, 2013)

I would just like for someone to take a chance on hiring me. I graduated in December of 2012, with a certificate in the Allied Health progrom- medical billing and coding. Also certified with the NCCT. No luck with anyone I apply to.


----------



## jltrefethen (Jun 18, 2013)

Have you considered what else you can do to improve your marketability? The only reason I ask is that I have met several people who took my class with me and then sat back and figured that was enough to get a job (which it isnt). Do you have any experience on your resume? If not, have you researched volunteering or interning in your area? Was your class your only "education"? Don't quit but think about what else you can do to keep adding to your list of charms


----------

